# Beaver traps



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

I would post this in the classified section but thought I might get a better response hear. I am in need of some beaver traps to do some nuisance control this spring. Our land is over run with beavers this past year, flooding out numerous acres of river bottom and cutting numerous trees. I used to trap beavers back in high school and college and have since borrowed out most of my traps. Well you know the rest of the story,( they were never returned). Just thught I might look at used first before I run out and buy new. Shoot me a PM on this site or an Email at [email protected] Thankyou in advance Adam :beer:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have some that I would trade for goose decoys. I have a few stout #3 longsprings or some fully modified #3 coils. Let me know.


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

i went to trapperartssupply.com and found some #5 longspring bridgers for $24 last month... you might try looking there. also, try usedtraps.com
they have a selection of brands and sizes...

cya

:sniper:


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you for the quick response guys. I guees what i am looking for is 330s or large foothold. Something like some #5 Bridgers or mb type traps not saying that a fully mod three wouldnt hold one in the right situation. I wiil keeep you guys posted.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

$24 for a #5 Bridger is "new" price, so I hope it wasn't used. Those are the exact same traps I use, but have PIT pans on mine. The longs have alittle "stability" advantage over the coils. Use the largest legal trap you can.

Smitty


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyone, $259 for a dozen mb-750s  I didnt think beaver trapping was going to be so expensive!


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol, you don't have to buy the whole dozen, but you'll get alittle better price of you do.

Smitty

PS- Welcome to trapping :beer:


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

or, you could do $269 for the MB750's... i personally like the long springs for a better stability advantage, but your choice...

no one said it was a cheap hobby... but aint it FUN!!! ice water in your boots and gloves, and hopefully not over your head... LOL

cya

:sniper:


----------



## pickles (Jan 24, 2007)

bridger #3 coils are under $ 200.00 a doz. new, that gives you a 6 1/2" foot print.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyone? Spring beaver'n just around the corner.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I did run across some 330's (6) they were hidden in a tub.....they're Dukes, I bought new 3 years ago, 4 never been used, 2 only used once.
$12 ea, 3-$35, all 6-$65, shipping extra. I would like them gone, as I thought I was rid of all them.

Smitty


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

adamj- Let me know if you want or don't want the 330's, I just received a PM from someone wanting them. I don't want to sell them to someone else since I offered them to you 1st. If I don't get a reply in a day or 2, I'll assume you don't want em.

Thanks
Smitty


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

How much would shipping be to 55313? Buffalo MN I just got in from fishing and wont be able to reply till tomorrow arternoon. :beer:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm fairly sure I weighed 1 of them & it was 5 pounds, which would make the 6 approximately 30 pounds. USPS Parcel with Delivery Confirmation Would be right at $15. If interested I'll weigh all 6, buy would guarantee shipping won't exceed $17. Please let me know today.

Thanks
Smitty


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry Smitty, sell them if you got the opportunity.  I think that I am going to stay away from dukes. It is a good price, but why not pay the extra money for quality if you plan on having them for a long time. One missed animal would make up the price difference. I think for my Body grips I'm going Belise. I have heard nothing but good things about them. Thanks again Smitty, the price will fit someones budget. :beer:


----------



## Lovetrappin (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah it will fit my budget.
I've had 2 duke 330 for at least 10 years, never had a problem. I us them under the water for beaver and they always hold most of time no struggle. 120 dukes for mink, marten  
I use them for cubby sets for fox, no struggle at all. I have duke foot holds, i've never had a problem with them. 1.75 modified for coyotes is awesome.
I also have the 120 160 330 belisle, there really strong traps, dispatch the animal quickly, but I don't believe they will last any longer then the dukes or hold more then the dukes.
330 belisle are 35$ each here.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow! Thats expensive for your Belise traps. I can order 330 Belise for 239 a dozen.Dukes for 160 a dozen. For a extra 6 dollars a trap I can get the Belise's. I think in the long run worth it. Three beaver will make up the price difference. I don't own one Duke trap, and from most other peoples opinions dont want too. I am not starting another Duke bashing forum. Just my opinion. :lol:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i used duke traps once this season and will never own another the 6 i had were sold at an auction i was not impressed i tried the belisle and liked them and would say there better then dukes but over all i still like the victors over everything just my opinion though


----------

